# Happy days



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*A driver is stuck in a traffic jam on the M25 going into downtown London.

Nothing Is moving north or south. Suddenly a man knocks on his window. 

The driver rolls down his window and asks, 'What happened, what's the hold up?' 

“Terrorists have kidnapped: Gordon Brown, Harriet Harman, Alec Salmond, Lord Adonis, Katy Price, Jonathan Ross & Chris Moyles.

They are asking for a £100 million ransom. Otherwise, they are going to douse them with petrol and set them on fire. We are going from car to car, taking up a collection.”

The driver asks, “On average, how much is everyone giving?”


“About a gallon ......”*

Peterfc 666?


----------

